# i have 9 rbp do i have a female



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

can you bett for 3 females from 9 p?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Thatz a possibility...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wont know till breedin happens but any thing is possible good luck with that


----------

